# Child workers of prehistory



## Brian G Turner (Sep 28, 2018)

Just thought this presented some interesting coverage of the use of children as labour in prehistory: Prehistoric children as young as eight worked as brickmakers and miners


----------



## Boaz (Oct 5, 2018)

Minecraft.


----------



## -K2- (Oct 5, 2018)

Beyond stating the obvious (social classes, education opportunities and so on), I'll try to avoid derailing the thread to something I often discuss elsewhere.  Suggesting instead, that *after* studying the thread's subject, folks look into modern child labor (and slavery) throughout the world.

K2


----------

